# Just have taken the first step for ACS Skills assessment-Anybody else too like me?



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Dear fellow members,

I had been thinking about emigrating for long now, and have just taken the first step to this effect.

*** Just submitted the application for ACS Skills assessment on Sunday(23rd Dec 2012)****

Posting this, just to know, if anybody else has submitted recently!!

Happy XMAS & a Great Year Ahead!!

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Uday,

We are in the same boat  I submitted mine on 18th as 261314 Software Tester.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too 

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys

Even I submitted on 12th Dec. Good to start.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

*Great to know that!! Which stage is your application in?*

Hi Rajesh,

Great to know that, I have a fellow applicant!!

By the way!, could you please let me know, which stage Your application is in?

I am asking this just to know, since it has been almost a week now!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine is still in Stage 2  I think there will be a break of 2 weeks(Got the info from this forum) as it is holiday season


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

@ Scorpio9,
Well, thats great to know!

could you please let us know, which stage your application is in?
I mean, has the application been allocated to a CO for assessment (on assumption that the application is decision ready).

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

@skyscraper,

Then most probably, the application would be acted upon only by January 7th!!

Thats good in one way and a little bad in the other way!! 

Bad way first:
Coz, already some 1700 invitations are sent for Software engineer (With a ceiling of 5160) code, and hence by the time, the application for EOI is submitted(in my case, I am guessing by around March 1st week), I guess it would touch 4000 (around: No harm in guessing-just preparing for the worst scenario). 

Good way:
I have ample amount of time, since just applied for Re-issue of passport!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> @ Scorpio9,
> Well, thats great to know!
> 
> could you please let us know, which stage your application is in?
> ...


Hi Uday

Mine is in Stage 4. The day i applied, it came to stage 4 in few hours.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

@ Scorpio
Thats great!!

Fortunately, or unfortunately, I have applied in the vacation season!

So, I think, ACS might take a while in clearing the piled up applications 

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Rajesh & Scorpio9,

Just read through the forum, and found that, people are warning(If I may say) about saving in Australia, given the high expenses and heavy taxes!

I didnt think of it at first, since I just wanted a good decent quality of life by emigrating to OZ.

what do you guys think of it? I am sure, you might have done your research in putting your bets in OZ!!

Guess, this could be a good forum to exchange our opinion on this!! To put our thoughts in perspective and more relative to the reality!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,

My husband submitted his RPL application on 12th. It is in stage 4 now. 

As it is holiday season, we expect the results only by Jan end or by the first week of Feb.

Neela.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello Uday,

I assume you are a Software Engineer by profession and hope with 5+ years of experience. If you are moving with your family and you are the only one working it will be little difficult to save much. 

*For example :* You can easily get a salary package of 60,000 AUD / Annum
Income tax for this package would be $12000.00, 60000-12000 = 48,000
Average expenditure per annum would be 36,000 to 45,000

But if you are a bachelor and planning to stay with friends you can save little more.

Hope this gives a rough idea


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Good to see I have some senior on this forum who are already ahead of me on this process, hope I would get some helping hands for my queries.

I just submitted my docs to ACS for assessment, wanted to know usually how much time it will take for results to declare?


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

naresh.myaka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to see I have some senior on this forum who are already ahead of me on this process, hope I would get some helping hands for my queries.
> 
> I just submitted my docs to ACS for assessment, wanted to know usually how much time it will take for results to declare?


Hi Naresh,

Usually it used to take a 4 weeks in the early half of the year. However since October 2012, the process tend to take more time and these days, I'm seeing people getting responses in 6 weeks time. During vacation times like Christmas, it may still further drag.

Officially ACS takes 6-8 weeks now. 

Good luck.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Hello Uday,
> 
> I assume you are a Software Engineer by profession and hope with 5+ years of experience. If you are moving with your family and you are the only one working it will be little difficult to save much.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

What would be the benefits that an employee can avail from the organizations in Australia. What would be the average tax returns and PF contributions(I believe it should be Superannuation) in Australia ?

Thanks.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Hello Uday,
> 
> I assume you are a Software Engineer by profession and hope with 5+ years of experience. If you are moving with your family and you are the only one working it will be little difficult to save much.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

Thanks for the glimpse!

You assumed it correct and I am moving with my Family.

Seems, you have been to Australia already!! If yes, can you please let us know, how easy is it to secure a Job? 

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Guys
> 
> Even I submitted on 12th Dec. Good to start.


Even I submitted on the 12th Dec.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Uday, 

You are welcome !! No, I havent been to Oz earlier I was doing research on the process from couple of months. 

As far as job search is concerned I believe its completely individual.However, I could see the average time to find a job in our occupation is around 2-3 months. I even noticed october-january are very slow moving months with regard to getting interview calls. Rest of the year should be fine.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

hi uday , could you tell your qualification , it would be good to know on which qualification you have applied , alos any work exp you have included , please do tell every thing that you have included in application .


many thanks


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

Newborn said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> Usually it used to take a 4 weeks in the early half of the year. However since October 2012, the process tend to take more time and these days, I'm seeing people getting responses in 6 weeks time. During vacation times like Christmas, it may still further drag.
> 
> ...


I submitted mine on 12th Nov and still pending on stage 4


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Innovation said:


> hi uday , could you tell your qualification , it would be good to know on which qualification you have applied , alos any work exp you have included , please do tell every thing that you have included in application .
> 
> 
> many thanks


Hi Innovation!!

I am a B.E(Computer Science 7 Engg) graduate with around 5.6 years of Experience in SAP!

I have applied for ANZSCO:261313 (Software Engineer).

Hope to get the application processed with a positive result! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> You are welcome !! No, I havent been to Oz earlier I was doing research on the process from couple of months.
> 
> As far as job search is concerned I believe its completely individual.However, I could see the average time to find a job in our occupation is around 2-3 months. I even noticed october-january are very slow moving months with regard to getting interview calls. Rest of the year should be fine.


Thanks Skyscraper!

When are you expecting to file your EOI (once the ACS results are out)!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Innovation!!
> 
> I am a B.E(Computer Science 7 Engg) graduate with around 5.6 years of Experience in SAP!
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,
Good to see another SAP professional on the way to Oz. my expertise is ABAP. Wish you smooth progress in your application.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Uday,

Wish you and your family a very happy new year !!

Regarding the EOI, my occupation is not in SOL 1 (Software Tester) hence I need to apply for Victoria SS. I am taking IELTS on 5th Jan so once that results are out (May be by 18th Jan) I will submit my SS and EOI on the same day. What about you? Whats your plan?

- Rajesh


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

Newborn said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> Usually it used to take a 4 weeks in the early half of the year. However since October 2012, the process tend to take more time and these days, I'm seeing people getting responses in 6 weeks time. During vacation times like Christmas, it may still further drag.
> 
> ...


I submitted mine on 10th Nov and got results on 18th Dec. so it took 5 weeks and 3 days...! I had no problem with the required docs so the status never got stuck in stage 3. Hope this helps


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Wish you and your family a very happy new year !!
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

Wish You are Your Family a Very Happy and Prosperous New Year with all Your Dreams coming True

Well, I have just started my Journey with ACS first(Submitted on 23rd December).
Registered for IELTS exam to be held on 2nd Feb 2013 at Bangalore.

So, hopefully once the results are out by Feb end for ACS, I would file for my EOI.

It is all hope currently!! Lets see how things pan out in this New year!!
By the way, got my Passport renewal done at Lightning speed. Application submitted on 28th December, received it today at home!!(Didnt expect, it would be this quick)

BR,
Uday


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> Wish You are Your Family a Very Happy and Prosperous New Year with all Your Dreams coming True
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

I wish your PR process should also be as fast as your PP renewal process. 

I had started my ACS assessment on 15th Dec.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

naresh.myaka said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I wish your PR process should also be as fast as your PP renewal process.
> 
> I had started my ACS assessment on 15th Dec.


Hi Naresh,

Good then, which stage Your ACS application is in?

BR,
Uday


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> Good then, which stage Your ACS application is in?
> 
> ...


Its odd but mine is at stage 3.

What about yours? Which stage?

Can you PM me, I'm not able to do it.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

naresh.myaka said:


> Its odd but mine is at stage 3.
> 
> What about yours? Which stage?
> 
> ...


Sent You a PM Naresh! Did You get it!! (I am asking this, since, I didnt get any success message after 'Submit'. also nothing in my Sent Messages list).

BR,
Uday


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Sent You a PM Naresh! Did You get it!! (I am asking this, since, I didnt get any success message after 'Submit'. also nothing in my Sent Messages list).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Got it and replied back...thanks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Friends its been long, I think ACS team is on a long vacation  no change in status of my application yet... it is still in Stage 2.

Is there any change in your applications?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Friends its been long, I think ACS team is on a long vacation  no change in status of my application yet... it is still in Stage 2.
> 
> Is there any change in your applications?


Hey Buddy

People who have applied around 10th of Nov itself haven't completely got their results yet. I am sure you can anticipate your results in 1st half of March 

Gradually people are getting results. Today 4 guys have got results who have applied around 10th November. Yesterday 3 guys.

Hope you will also get it soon as per this statistics.

Cheers


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Castrol ...Now my application moved to stage 4. Hope there wont be much delay here


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Thanks Castrol ...Now my application moved to stage 4. Hope there wont be much delay here


Unfortunately its (*4th stage -i.e "With Assessor"*) the stage that keeps anyone waited for more than 6 weeks atleast  if you are not already aware 

These days, the SLA is like 7-8 weeks as officially stated by ACS and considering holiday period and also the drastic increase in applications, it could further delay but unlikely though as per SLA.

Hope you receive it soon 

All the best  Cheers..!


----------

